# Headlights?



## HoldenASpecV (Jul 27, 2002)

I WAS JUST WONDERING IF ANYONE KNEW WHERE I COULD GET THE BLUE HEAD LIGHTS AND IF THEY ALSO HAVE THEM FOR THE FOG LIGHTS TOO? THANKS


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

The blue headlight bulbs you can get at almost any custom car ry place. Try" Street Glow" you need the - 9007 -(part #)Im still looking for the foglight bulbs. Im sure that once I have time to get the factory bulbs out ill have no problem getting them replaced with some Xenon's!


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

*headlight?*

i tried several different types of bulbs. Just dont waste your money with the high output bulbs (100W) they wont work cause the resistance is too high. i found a set of toucan industries Eurolights (ion crystal) style bulbs for about 25 bucks. looks great with a hint of blue and they are plenty bright. fog lights i went with eurolight bulbs as well. piaa is also a good choice.
most of the "blue" bulbs like APC are just painted and either burn out in a month or the paint flakes off inside the headlight housing, real pain in the ass to get it out too.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i can get SHOWOFF KRYPTON bulbs for 25 dollars a set.

they are 100 W/ 80 W and has a nice blue look 2 it. I have sold many 2 all my customers and so far no complaints.

i can also get M-TEC bulbs.. brighter and i guess whiter.. for 75 dollars.


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

*100 W/ 80 W*

Wouldn't that fry the stock wiring harness?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: 100 W/ 80 W*



KSipmann said:


> *Wouldn't that fry the stock wiring harness? *



You may be okay today and you may be okay tomorrow,,,, but it will catch up to you and fry the harness, more than likely you'll melt the plug first...seen it many times..... when that happens call Greg at Mossy....lol... I think they are around $20+ ... if you're going to run higher wattage bulbs you should really upgrade the harness first... several companies sell them...


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

I reccomend this harness

my buddy and I use these for our Kryptons 100w...

only 49.99,

but well worth it since the cheapy ones will die after 2 months.

you can also get the kryptons on ebay some guy sells em..really nice bulbs.

http://www.stylinconcepts.com/parts.cfm/partfamilyid/579


----------



## TREYDEE (Jul 10, 2002)

Yes, get the harness,I' ve gotten two tickets for having one headlight out,those things fried my wires!!!!!!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i had the high wattage bulbs for over 6 months still nothing wrong. iono .. btw what does the high wattage harness do n-e-wayz?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

*Sylvania Silver Stars*

Just got those today. There supposed to be better than the Cool Blues.


----------

